# The name game



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 11, 2011)

This is easy I hope... 

Using the middle names for a boy, and girl. (Provided in a moment) Along with the last name also to follow, help us pick a name for our baby!  

This is real, we can't settle on a name and we have batted them around for four years now.

The top fav's will be posed to the mutual families for consideration. 

Girl Middle name Meena, Boy Middle name Siva or Shiva which ever you prefer. 

We do not wish to find out the sex of our baby(s) (too early to tell how many are there just yet.) until the birth. 


Please keep in mind that kids are really mean and will pick on kids with names that are too odd etc. 
So we want a Kick Azz name that 99% of the human population can easily pronounce since they are saddled with a last name that most people trip and stummble over. 

The last name you are working with is Jagadesan. It is pronounced exactly as it is spelled. Jag-Uh-DEE-San.

The ethnic backgrounds are American Indian/white (American) and Indian (India - South not North) 

I will update this thread as more info comes to light. 

Thanks and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 11, 2011)

I should add that the child or children will be spending a lot of time in India as well as the USA. So names that would fit within both cultures will be given preference.


~BL and Co.~


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 11, 2011)

While I doubt I can help provide a name, maybe sharing how I named my kids will help. My daughters are also of mixed race. I'm Irish/Italian, my wife is Chinese.

Fortunately, the cultural mix made naming somewhat easy in the sense that Europeans tend to (or at least _can)_ name people after other relatives. The Chinese don't do that. Ever. Instead, names are meant to be meaningful. Also, in Hong Kong, it's normal to have a "Chinese name" and an "English name." The English name is what you would go by if you attend university, so my wife had an English name since birth, as her parents intended her to be well educated from the start.

Where I'm going with this:
Our kids have Chinese names, which are used as their middle names in the European format. The first names come from my family tree (Italian great, great grandmother / Irish great, great, great grandmother). As a result, my daughters have an Italian first name, Chinese middle names (two) and an Irish last name, making their names a perfect representation of their culture!

If it's normal for your family to name people after relatives, but that's something your husband's family would not do, maybe the above could work of you...?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. Meena was his younger sisters name... She passed away he and her were the best of friends and we felt it would be nice to honor her in some small way so that even though gone she could continue on.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmmm.

How about Alana if it's a girl?  (Alana Meena Jagadesan)

For a boy, I like plain ol' Sam.  (Samuel Shiva Jagadesan)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 11, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Meena was his younger sisters name... She passed away he and her were the best of friends and we felt it would be nice to honor her in some small way so that even though gone she could continue on.


That's beautiful... sad, but a great way to honor her.

Oh, and where were my manners... congratulations! When is the due date, anyway?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Dec 11, 2011)

Sparkie said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> For a boy, I like plain ol' Sam.



Well thank you .  Of course, I was named after the bartender on Cheers, so...


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, if I and the Dr did my math right the first or second week of Aug.  you know how theese things go. It is not an exact science still... 

Alana might work, but Siva hates the name Sam... which is fine by me. My son's half brother is a Sam.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## DameiThiessen (Dec 12, 2011)

Boy: Neon
Girl: Aurora


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 13, 2011)

DameiThiessen said:


> Boy: NeonGirl: Aurora


I like the girl name. But then again I _am_ partial to Disney Princess names. Ariel is also in the running.  I don't think however, that "Neon" will work, I'd hate for my baby boy to grow up and move to vegas to become a stripper.       LOL



Oh, we have an official update! Our Due date is Aug 8Th, give or take a few.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 11, 2012)

*What not to name your kids!*

Blue Ivy   I mean really now give me a break... 
Is the child a super hero in training, able to shoot Ivy vines out of their body like a Marval comic 'toon? If not then this was a profoundly stupid move on the parents part.  

Moonbeam and Bindi I am not going to touch that with a ten foot pole. 

What other supremely stupid names have you heard?


----------

